# Mouse Crap



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone know the best way to get a mouse crap smell out of an old truck? I took the seat out and ripped out all the old carpet but i think there might be something in the heater because when it is on it smells the worst. It is a 82 Chevy regular cab. Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The green evergreen airfresheners. We have those in all of the old grain truck, those seem to work the best.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Get some Cab Fresh. Works great for getting rid of smells, also keeps rodents out of where you don't want them!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

To eliminate odor from animals caused by body waste you have to use an enzyme neutralizer. Most everything else simply is a covering scent.

Most pet stores sell a neutralizer, but I prefer a product called Blue Lagoon. There is a couple places to find it in Bismarck or Fargo and it works well.

I clean a lot of cloth vertical blinds that have pet urine on them. Under a black light the urine shows up. After treating the blinds with this you no longer see the urine stain or have the odor.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

My advice would be to do what Ron says after your rip your whole heater core, and duct system out. Promise me you can spray whatever you want in there but until you remove all the crap in there it will stink especially when the heater system is working. Pull all that stuff out spray it out soak it in the nuetralizer and you'll be good. Its a beatch, but it will be worth it!!!!!


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

Go to your local Pro hunting shop, and get some odor ELIMINATOR, not cover-up. Douse the entire car in the stuff and it should help. I've used it to get rid of the stink of an elk while field dressing it (my unnamed partner shot it through the guts uke: ) to get rid of lingering pet pee scent, and lastly, as emergency deodorant.


----------

